# Rom Crawler {RootzWiki Exclusive!}



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been working on a new app the last few days, and I finally released it to the market.
As a dev and a user, I was always frustrated with rom manager. As a dev, keeping track of 20+ threads, plus keeping all that info up to date on rom manager was always a pain. As a user, never having up to date builds frustrated me. With this app, that's no longer an issue!

Rom Crawler will automatically detect your device and display all the threads from the first page. Opening a thread will the display and .zip files available for download in the OP, ensuring that you have the most up to date info available.

The app is still in development, so be sure to read the market page for all the info.

Rom Crawler SHOULD work on 2.2+ and supports the following devices.

TORO
VIGOR
ACE
ERIS
INC
VIVOW
SHOOTER
SUPERSONIC
SPEEDY
VISION
DOUBLESHOT
PASSION
PYRAMID
BIONIC
OLYMPUS
CDMA_SPYDER
MECHA
MAGURO
SHOLES
CDMA_DROID2
CDMA_DROID2WE
CDMA_SHADOW
CRESPO
CRESPO4G

If your device is not supported, and you would like it to be, its INCREDIBLY simple to add support, just follow the directions laid out here https://github.com/T...b/master/README
It literally takes a single line.

Check out Rom Crawler Free on the Android Market! https://market.andro...xx0r.romcrawler
Check out Rom Crawler Premium on the Android Market! https://market.android.com/details?id=com.t3hh4xx0r.romcrawlerpremium

Version 1.2

-Fixed support for Motorola Atrix, Razr, Droid X, OG Droid, Droid2, Droid 2 Global.
-Added Support for Nexus S, Nexus S 4G.
-Removed support for Vibrant and Captivate as there is (at this moment) no way to distinguish between the Galaxy S variants.
-Added support for 2.2+ devices.
-Removed FC on unsupported devices, replaced with a toast message that device is not supported.
-Added app icon from @Mastur_Mynd.
-Fixed thread author detection, should no longer be offset.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice! I have seen this idea been kicked around a while, nice to see it actually start to get there


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Fc's on my bionic running kin3tx.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

new update should fix support for the motorola phones.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK now it loads but says device not found/supported. Edit: I reread the op. But need help adding bionic to the thingy.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

How about LG G2x? ;-)

Sent from my G2x using Rootzwiki Pro App!


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

It's just blank when run on my Nexus S running Stock Gingerbread.
Any other information I can give you that might be useful?


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

what menu? the zip menu?


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just the main menu. I open the app and it says "Rom Crawler" at the top and is black under that.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK just opened it again on my bionic...good concept but needs work. Didn't pick up any of the current available rom threads.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe that's on the devs 


LDubs said:


> OK just opened it again on my bionic...good concept but needs work. Didn't pick up any of the current available rom threads.
> 
> Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wud up r2... Running this on my tbolt, when I click on a link, it quickly says download complete, but all I see is a folder with the Rom name but no zip inside... I've clicked on all available links from all the roms shown... This is a dope tushy app, what Rom manager should've been. Hope I get it working soon.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Gman said:


> I believe that's on the devs


How is this on the devs? Thought this app crawled all available rom threads and displayed the op with the links.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

OP has claryified


LDubs said:


> How is this on the devs? Thought this app crawled all available rom threads and displayed the op with the links.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Gman said:


> My understanding is they need to register their rom's with the app


thats wrong. that exactly what im avoiding with this app


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

OP has provided clarification


r2doesinc said:


> thats wrong. that exactly what im avoiding with this app


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

thats for adding device support, not rom support. all a rom devs needs to do is post on rw or xda. direct links are needed as well


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow nice idea, Will try get this working for my phone now


----------



## ChetRipley (Jul 5, 2011)

This is awesome, thanks r2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Appreciate it. Sorry for typo (*smoke* in the eye while typing)


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying, i will update my posts as to avoid any confusion


r2doesinc said:


> thats for adding device support, not rom support. all a rom devs needs to do is post on rw or xda. direct links are needed as well


----------

